# Get the Point!!!!



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Had to wait for decent weather to get decent pics of my hunting partners....

MYK's Great Blaze of Fire.

Blaze

















Dakotalyn Ben There Dun That.

Kota,

She is backing Blaze but not thrilled about it, lol.....


----------



## firefighterwall (Mar 1, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. 

I hope they are treated well! I know far too many hunters who use and then dispose of their dogs...really angers me to see a tri-color running down the side of 95 or something because it's been dumped because it "just won't hunt anymore."


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

firefighterwall said:


> Beautiful dogs.
> 
> I hope they are treated well! I know far too many hunters who use and then dispose of their dogs...really angers me to see a tri-color running down the side of 95 or something because it's been dumped because it "just won't hunt anymore."


Blaze is 5 and Kota is 7. You can tell by the collars that I have owner plates on them. They are definately treated much better than most. They do stay outside in kennels (I am allergic to my own dogs) but get run 2-4 times per week in the spring and summer and hunt most weekends during bird season. During the winter they come in to the garage when the temps hit 20 degrees or less. Ran them in NSTRA field trials but the last two years work did not allow me to continue.

I get the most enjoyment watching them in the field working. They are a hoot to watch. Each has a working vocabulary of about a dozen to dozen and a half words. Montana has some big country for working dogs to do their thing.:smt033


----------



## gspman (May 24, 2009)

*nice dogs*

Nice pics....you train them yourself ?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Blaze yes. Kota, partially.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've hunted often behind both of those pointer breeds - both are great hunting dogs.:smt023

I'd show you mine, but he'd be asleep :smt083 :anim_lol:


:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've always had Shorthairs... just love these dogs!

This one's a little on the small side, an all liver sweetheart-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

My first GSP was an all liver w/o AKC papers. She could find birds, point, wait till given the fetch command and find them in blackberry patches.

I miss her! Went to the great hunting field in the sky 3 years ago.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

All of my dogs have been from the same breeding line. The first dog had a litter which produced a national field trial champion, and the rest of the dogs have been grandchildren and great great grandchildren of hers. They all seem to share alot of the same personality traits. Wonderful dogs.... run like hell all day, and will hunt to the end of the earth.

Ever had a Wirehair?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Not personally. A friend of mine turned Dog Trainer has Griffons and Wire Hairs. He really likes them. I am not that fond of them due to the matted hair and burrs they pickup.

My female is out of National Champs on both sides as well. Like yours, she will go all day.


----------

